# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  【Hà Nội】Máy cắt dây dòng DK77

## jzskcnc

Lần đầu post bài, có sai sót gì mong các admin nhắc nhở em nhẹ nhàng  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Bên em chuyên các loại máy CNC, nay em chỉ giới thiệu qua về công ty em thế này, 500 anh em ai có nhu cầu thì liên lạc bằng sđt ghi bên dưới nhé  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

JIANGZHOU CNC CO.,LTD là một công ty xuất nhập khẩu chuyên kinh doanh các loại thiết bị sản xuất, được thành lập năm 2007 tại Hà Nội, Việt Nam.
Các dự án kinh doanh chủ yếu gồm thiết bị gia công khuôn mẫu (máy cắt dây CNC, trung tâm gia công CNC), thiết bị dập cán kéo kim loại (máy ép thủy lực, máy dập chính xác), thiết bị gia công sản phẩm ngũ kim (máy quay CNC, máy cuốn biên cắt biên, các loại máy đánh bóng), thiết bị cắt kim loại tốc độ cao (máy cắt laze CNC), thiết bị gia công dây kim loại dị hình như lò xo (máy lò xo vạn năng), dây chuyền sản xuất mạ tự động và thủ công.
Công ty có đội ngũ kỹ thuật thuần thục, căn cứ vào nhu cầu của khách hàng mà đưa ra các phương án giải quyết công nghiệp. Lấy tiết kiệm chi phí lớn để hạ thấp giá thành cho khách hàng, năng cao chất lượng sản phẩm.

Liên hệ: Ms. Vân
Điện thoại: (04)37190735
Di động: 0975803999
Địa chỉ công ty: Đường Lý Sơn, quận Long Biên, TP Hà Nội, cách cầu Đông Trù 500m về phía cầu Đuống.

Máy cắt dây dòng DK77: Giá bán từ 3000USD trở lên.

----------


## jzskcnc



----------

